# New training field? Check.



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

We got in to MA Thursday night, this time with no car troubles. : She's already settled in like we never left. Friday afternoon we did a little exploring and found this field just a 10 minute walk away 


Even better it's right by a creek so we can do some training and then cool her off. 


And then get back to this 


Today we went out the the nearest NAVHDA's training day and got to work her on a couple chukar. Lots to work on there, but overall I was happy with her performance. My handling is still the weak point. It's always interesting to me to see what breeds dominate in the different areas. Scout is still the lone wirehaired vizsla, but now she has a lot of griffs and spinoni to share the fields with instead of the GSPs which dominated in the SE. She got lots of love from the spin people who thought she looked like a smaller framed version of their pups. All in all a good couple of days.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Beautiful spot! Welcome to MA.

Do you know about ticks? Tall weeds are a good place to pick them up. Their early season* is about over, but they're still around in lesser numbers. Be sure Scout is protected, or be especially vigilant in checking her, AND yourself!

Bob

* - in our area, mid April to mid June and mid Sept to mid Nov are peak tick seasons. It may vary where you are.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Looks like a great place to train, and no more being surprised by gators.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Ein - great PICS - your pup is so UGLY - may have 2 get 1 - 2 make me look GOOD !!!!!!!! - why I like V's - smooth or wired - after a day in a new field - THEY OWN IT !!!! - now or 3yrs from now !!!!!!! - we do not adjust as quick as are V's - a trip out west or 2 the UP - PIKE KNOWS the field - must V scent retention - no proof - no charts - just a fact of life - beside the command HUNT EM UP - PIKE hunts the field like he was there yesterday - V safe - have FUN - welcome 2 your new world !!!!!! REM !


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Yeah Scout looks like she has always been there!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Bob said:


> Beautiful spot! Welcome to MA.
> 
> Do you know about ticks?


Thanks for the welcome! I've met ticks before, but now we are well acquainted.  Good to know about the seasons. Do you use permethrin on your clothes or do you just to do thorough checks? I'm still debating the different options for Scout.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

einspänner said:


> ... ticks ... Do you use permethrin on your clothes or do you just to do thorough checks? ...


I don't use anything. I check myself, but don't usually find them all. Some I can feel crawling on me. My final line of protection is that I'm extremely sensitive to their bite. At the first nibble I get an itch that I know is "tick". I hardly ever have one penetrate & have never had one feed, let alone long enough to pass a disease.

Ticks are amazingly stealthy*, so it's unlikely that checking alone would be sufficient. Deterrence is by far the better approach. On the dogs we use Frontline. It is so effective that we accept that it's a poison that is dissolved in skin oils. But then, you know its pros & cons.

Bob

* - re tick stealthy-ness: I once came in from a walk & undressed for a shower. As I took my clothes off, I inspected each piece - front & back and inside-out. When I came out of the shower, there was a tick crawling on my clothes!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I just found out there's a V breeder somewhere in town and they have a litter on the ground and they do lots of hunt training AND they have other V friends in town that raise birds!!! I'm just a little excited. We may just have moved to the perfect spot. ;D


----------

